# Good replacement for Vidalia?

## ExecutorElassus

So, [url=https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vidalia_(software)]Vidalia[/url] is apparently a dead project, and that's a pity: I found one particular feature of it very handy. I can shut down the tor connection, and bring it back up (more or less forcing an IP switch) with an external button push. Last time I tried torbrowser, there was no way to do this without shutting the browser down entirely. This was tiresome and time-consuming. Is there any other external program capable of running an external control interface onto the running tor process? Ideal would be a small, lightweight app.

Cheers,

EE

----------

## abduct

If you have tor service running, sending it a HUP signal will reset it and cause it to obtain a new IP (at least in my experience).

I used to combine the TOR project service with proxychains and then run applications through proxychains to add tor support, although this may not be the best method for all scenarios. If you specifically need HTTP proxy support you can take a look at the delegate (http://www.delegate.org/delegate/) project, or the squid proxy project (If I recall it has support for proxy redirects). Beware that I have not tested either setup (delegate/squid) and I am no security expert so use your own judgement/research. Example usage for delegate is 

```
delegated -P8080 SERVER=http SOCKS=localhost:9050
```

If you run the TOR service and then setup Firefox (or other browsers) with the socks5 credentials (and other security preferences) you should be set. Then you can simply send it the HUP signal to obtain a new IP address.

For some security settings to harden Firefox you can look at https://github.com/pyllyukko/user.js/ which is a compilation of settings which disable telemetry, insecure encryption/hashes, and other settings such as cookies, history, and useless features. Always review these settings prior to using them.

----------

## davidm

```

killall -HUP tor

```

Also the tor browser now has a way to get a new IP or what they call "identity"  There is a little onion icon.  click the arrow next to it and then hit "New identity".  I believe you might have to do a little configuration to get it to work.

----------

